# Anyone find a cure for this?



## scottyb (Nov 26, 2004)

"I'll be a happy guy (except of course, for the watery eyes caused by the blinding, bleeding, flaring whites in the 921's picture)."

This was a quote I found while doing a search and I had(have) this problem watching football in HD today. It's like the picture is "not quite right" even if I turn the contrast up or down. Any good ideas?? Thanks for your help.

Scott


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Press the * button until the banner says "normal".


----------



## scottyb (Nov 26, 2004)

How will that help? I thought that was for aspect control(zoom, etc.) Bot I'll try.

Scott

EDIT: Tried above and it didn't work.

S


----------



## HailScroob (Aug 3, 2004)

That was me you quoted, and, on most days, the "blinding, bleeding, flaring whites" are gone. Every once in a while, though, the video is so completely, horribly overdriven that the speakers buzz when a really bright scene is on the screen. It's probably just another artifact of the excessive compression levels needed to make room for the Bingo channel.


----------



## echo*wb*tho (Jan 13, 2005)

i work for dish and that is just the way it brocasted we dont sned it that they send it to us that way it will get better the programer is going to upgrade all there equipment so just wait


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

echo*wb*tho said:


> i work for dish and that is just the way it brocasted we dont sned it that they send it to us that way it will get better the programer is going to upgrade all there equipment so just wait


What??????


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

And in related news... Being able to actually form a coherent sentence is no longer a requirement for being a Dish Network developer. Rejoice, all ye of limited language grasp.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> Press the * button until the banner says "normal".


HA Ha ha ha ha ha! That is brilient in so many ways Cyclone! Press the '*' button until the banner says the picture is "normal". Of course! It will give you a normal picture! Ha ha! :lol:

Technically speaking, those guys should change that label to "Unstretched", or "Original Aspect" or something not quite so ambiguous.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

scottyb said:


> "I'll be a happy guy (except of course, for the watery eyes caused by the blinding, bleeding, flaring whites in the 921's picture)."
> 
> This was a quote I found while doing a search and I had(have) this problem watching football in HD today. It's like the picture is "not quite right" even if I turn the contrast up or down. Any good ideas?? Thanks for your help.
> 
> Scott


Scott, I'm guessing you were watching the Vikings / Packers game... since that was on FOX, that would mean you are watching this on OTA-HD. Have you checked to see if this is a local problem with that way the signal is being broadcasted from you local station?


----------

